# Knives



## togaurd (Sep 2, 2010)

Who carries a good line of quality knives. I have seen some that look like what I want, 6" full serrated fixed blade, but they wanted like 2-3 hundred dollars. Im sorry, but thats a little crazy. I bought a Buck at Bass Pro thinking it was alright for the money. I took my brother in law up there because he wanted to check some out and when the woman opened up the cabinet a knife was laying inside in 3 pieces. It was a Buck, the exact same kind I bought just 2 weeks earlier.

So. $40 for one that might break in a retail store display case, or $250 for one I wont use because it cost so much. ?


----------



## KRS62 (Sep 2, 2010)

I am not sure if they make one like you want, but I have always been happy with Spyderco.

KRS


----------



## Nevillizer (Sep 2, 2010)

CRKT - Columbia river knife and tool
Anything by ka-bar or Camilus 
Buck
Gerber

I have a CRKT desert cruiser it has been a great knife.


----------



## switchback (Sep 3, 2010)

I bought a Gerber freeman s30v with cocobolo handle for $90 and I love it. Had it sharpened really good at the gun show and holds a good edge. I got mine at cabela's. These aren't serrated though.


----------



## Rat (Sep 3, 2010)

6" full serrated fixed blade is proly going to be a custom knife, I don't know of any manufacturer currently making one (not that I know them all tho). I would find a good knife maker in your local area that is willing to serrate a blank for you. Many local makers do this type of custom work and can work with the different types of steel to keep the cost down. But you aren't going to get one for $40. I carry Busse, Mora and ESE knives for EDC as well as their larger knives for other things. When you pay good money for a knife the difference is incredible; you will never buy a mass produced knife again. These are knives that you will be able to hand down to your kids, grandkids and great-grandkids. Sure you pay alot for it, but it is the only one you will need to buy the rest of your life. Paying more for a quality knife isn't crazy, paying for a knife that isn't going to last, or will fail when you need it, is crazy. :mrgreen:


----------



## ShadowWalker (Sep 3, 2010)

I agree, you will be hard pressed to find a full serrated blade. Can I ask why you even want a 6" serrated blade anyways? What will it be used for?


----------



## breachless (Sep 13, 2010)

I know you mentioned you wanted a fixed blade, but I wanted to chime in with what I think is the most useful knife money can buy right now:

https://www.amazon.com/Kershaw-Onion-Serrated-Folding-Knife/dp/B0009VC9YA/ref=sr_1_6?ie=UTF8&s=home-garden&qid=1284385416&sr=8-6

It's an awesome knife: I really like the rounded serrated edge on the blade because I think the rounded serration lasts much longer than the rigid pointed ones. It also comes extremely SHARP out of the box: no problems at all shaving my arm hair with a new one. Also, the "Speed-Safe assisted one-hand opening system" is pretty awesome: this thing opens faster than any switchblade does with a satisfying "click" (somehow switchblades are still illegal in Minnesota, but this design is ok, even though it is far superior to the traditional switch-blade). It also has a great safety lock that can also be easily used with one hand, but prevents the knife from ever accidentally opening in your pocket. It also locks in the open position quite securely: there is not much of a chance of this knife folding up on your knuckles when you are in the middle of cutting something that needs a little bit more elbow grease than normal.

And while the coolness factor of this knife makes it hard to ignore, I think what I love the most about it is the large clip... This is the only knife I have ever owned that I can carry around day to day and never actually feel it in my pocket because it clips securely to my pants pockets, and the knife itself is pretty thin (I hate things bouncing around in my pockets: drives me nuts). I know it doesn't sound like a big deal, but that is the biggest selling point for me: I have been buying these for everyone I know for their birthdays and every single one of them admitted they never knew they needed it until they had one of their own... It's so handy to have the knife always sitting in the same position in your pocket, easily accessed, and easily opened with one hand.

If you get the version without the serrated segment, you can even gut a deer with it fairly easily...

For the price, it can't be beat for a knife you want to carry around day-to-day.


----------



## Froggy (Sep 13, 2010)

Knives, they can drive you nuts, I use to always have Bucks. several Years ago when I heard Camillus in NY went under, I stumbled on a display in a bait store. I dropped 200 bucks for a hunting knife and 2 others , all with 440 steel. Wondefull knives. But very hard to find since they dont make them anymore. Kershaw, an spiderco would be where I go if I where looking.


----------



## playall8 (Sep 13, 2010)

I picked up a new never used Gerber at a yardsale for 5$ on the blade was stamped made in USA ( new ones are not )...stay away from stainless and from china. Buck imports from china as well as Schrade. Look for fleamarket/ebay knives from a few years back stamped USA. Better metal in the blades.


----------



## azekologi (Sep 14, 2010)

I've become partial to Benchmade (https://www.benchmade.com/); either get the blue, black, or gold class, the red class are nice knives, but not nearly as good as the blue.

I've ordered from Grand Prairie Knives a couple of times and really like their prices & service. One time I got a knife that I didn't like once I had it in hand and they exchanged it without hassle. Check them out:

Grand Prairie Knives
2230 Liebler Road
Troy, IL 62294 
1.66.667.5965
https://www.gpknives.com/index.html

When I was in a bind and needed a multipurpose blade (serrated and smooth) I picked up a Benchmade Mini Griptillian from Bass Pro for $89+tax...bought the same knife for my son a few months later from Grand Prarie, shipped, for $63. I recommend anything they offer with an 'axis lock'...the knife will brake before that blade folds on itself and cuts your fingers off!


----------



## Flatsdaddy (Sep 14, 2010)

Unless you are cutting a lot of rope or are looking at something strictly for self defense I don't think a fully serrated blade is very practical. I have also found that for most common uses a 6" blade is more than I need.

If you want a reasonably priced (~$12-$15) buy a Mora. Go to www.ragweedforge.com. Look at the Mora knives from Frosts (of Sweden not the American one) or Erikkson. I recommend the clipper model although I really like the classic models with plain wood handles. You can get it in stainless, I prefer plain carbon steel. The sheaths aren't great, but you can find decent ones online.

These are absolutely incredible knives and they are cheap enough to have one everywhere you might need it. Look them up on any of the bushcraft/survival forums. Those guys love them. 

This is my opinion. I carry and use these knives daily at work and play. You will never buy a better knife for the money.

I am in no way affiliated with these knife companies or ragweed forge. They just make a great product and he is a nice guy to deal with and has a good selection and prices.


----------

